# Pumpe mit Asynchronmotor überfrequent betreiben



## EugenBH (4 Januar 2011)

Wir möchten eine Pumpe mit Asynchronmotor überfrequent (mittels FU) bei ca. 70 Hz betreiben. 
Das hätte den Vorteil, dass die eigentliche Pumpe etwas kleiner bauen könnte, der Motor allerdings durch die angepasste Leistung etwas größer werden müsste. Die Mehrkosten für den größeren Motor sind vernachlässigbar.
Bisher werden unsere Pumpen bei max. 60 Hz betrieben.
FU Eckpunkteinstellung 60Hz/400V. Der  Motor ist in Stern geschaltet (um den Strom geringer zu halten -> kleinerer FU ->  geringere Kosten...)
Meine Frage: ist es möglich diese angepasste Pumpe (mit leistungsangepasstem Motor) bei 70 Hz (Eckpunkteinstellung FU 70Hz/400 V) ohne Probleme zu betreiben. Wir möchten falls es möglich ist den Motor weiterhin in Stern verschaltet lassen !?
Kann es Probleme mit Feldschwächung geben (Feldschwächbetrieb ?, da FU ja max. 400 V ausgeben kann ? - dies sollte allerdings durch den geänderten Eckpunkt erst bei 70 Hz der Fall sein ?)
Bitte um Hilfe

Danke  Gruß Eugen


----------



## MSB (4 Januar 2011)

Von welchen Pumpen (Kreisel, ...) reden wir überhaupt.
Welcher Leistungsbereich? (0,37kW oder 1,5 MW)?

Prinzipiell ist eine Pumpe eine sog. quadratische Last, d.h. es ist fast nicht möglich,
eine korrekt ausgelegte Pumpe oberhalb der Nenndrehzahl zu betreiben, und selbst dann ist es für gewöhnlich nicht sinnvoll.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sailor (4 Januar 2011)

Servus,
was habt Ihr denn für Superpumpen? 70Hz = 40% über Nenndrehzahl. Die Pumpe kann dabei wegen Kavitation eine geringere Leistung haben wie bei geringerer Drehzahl. Wenn sie dir nicht vorher ins Gesicht springt. 60 Hz sind aus meiner Erfahrung grad so noch drin. Noch ne Frage: Du schreibst, dass der FU max. 400V ausgeben kann. Ist der 1-phasig? Das mit der Einsparung durch Sternschaltung mußt du mir näher erklären.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## EugenBH (4 Januar 2011)

*Antwort zu Pumpe überfrequent betreiben*

Hallo,
Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Die Fa. Grundfos (Pumpenhersteller sicherlich bekannt) macht sowas mit Ihren mehrstufigen Kreiselpumpen und aufgesetztem FU.
Wir haben nun allerdings einen externen FU (+ ne mehrstufige Kreiselpumpe von Grundfos)
Die Idee ist nun, dass man, um einen gewissen Durchfluss hinzubekommen weniger Pumpenstufen benötigt (also Baugröße spart, dafür aber eine höhere Drehzahl und einen stärkeren Motor benötigt (das ist der Hintergrund, der auch soweit funktioniert und abgesichert ist...hat mit "Superpumpen" nichts zu tun - Hersteller gibt übrigends Pumpe bis 80 Hz frei - was allerdings für unsere Anwendung nicht sinnvoll ist ;-)
Es dreht sich konkret um eine 2,2 kW Pumpe (bzw. das ist natürlich P2 des Motors den wir laut Auslegung benötigen)

Die Frage ist, geht es mit FU + Sternschaltung oder muss wegen evtl. Feldschwächbetrieb auf Dreieckschaltung (+ 1,7 fach höherer Motorstrom) umgestellt werden...
(ein Motor nimmt in Dreieckschaltung aufgrund der niederen Motorspannung bei gleicher Leistung einen höheren Strom auf - der FU muss natürlich in diesem Fall um die Wicklung nicht zu schädigen bei gleicher Eckfrequenz entsprechend der Motorwicklung eingestellt sein z.B. 60Hz = 230 V)
Überfrequenter Betrieb wird bei Kompressoren oft eingesetzt.
Wieso ist es nicht möglich eine "korrekt ausgelegte Pumpe" überfrequent zu betreiben ? Um genau diese Auslegung geht es ja gerade !
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> was habt Ihr denn für Superpumpen? 70Hz = 40% über Nenndrehzahl. Die Pumpe kann dabei wegen Kavitation eine geringere Leistung haben wie bei geringerer Drehzahl. Wenn sie dir nicht vorher ins Gesicht springt. 60 Hz sind aus meiner Erfahrung grad so noch drin.



Wir nutzen auch öfters FUs für kleinere Hydaulikpumpen (bis ca. 3kW).
Wenn die Pumpe nur reine Menge bringen muss, z.B. während ein Zylinder fährt, dann gehen 70 bis 80Hz problemlos. Läuft der Zylinder in Endlage, dann schalten wir auf 50Hz. Hat sich seit Jahren bewährt und ist ein günstiges Mittel zur Taktzeit-Optimierung. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## EugenBH (4 Januar 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir nutzen auch öfters FUs für kleinere Hydaulikpumpen (bis ca. 3kW).
> Wenn die Pumpe nur reine Menge bringen muss, z.B. während ein Zylinder fährt, dann gehen 70 bis 80Hz problemlos. Läuft der Zylinder in Endlage, dann schalten wir auf 50Hz. Hat sich seit Jahren bewährt und ist ein günstiges Mittel zur Taktzeit-Optimierung.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 

Habt Ihr den Motor in Stern oder Dreieck verschaltet (für die 80 Hz) ?
Wo habt Ihr den FU Eckpunkt hingelegt ?
Danke

Gruß Eugen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2011)

Du solltet, wie von Manuel gefordert, mal die Technischen Daten des
Antriebes angeben! Wenn ein Motor über Nennfrequenz betrieben wird,
sinkt das abgegebene Moment des Antriebes, da die Betriebsspannung 
nicht weiter der erhöten Frequenz angepasst werden kann. 

Ausnahme wäre wenn der Antrieb, die Daten hätte Dreieck 230V / Stern 400V,
dann müsste der Antrieb in Dreieck verschaltet werden und die Eckfrequenz
auf 87Hz eingestellt werden. So hätte der Antrieb, bis zu der Frequenz 87Hz
ein konstantes Moment. Aber ob dieses konstante Moment für deine Anwendung
reicht solltest du erst einmal klären.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (4 Januar 2011)

EugenBH schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den Motor in Stern oder Dreieck verschaltet (für die 80 Hz) ?
> Wo habt Ihr den FU Eckpunkt hingelegt ?
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Eugen



Was hast du immer mit der Stern oder Dreieck Verschaltung.

Das muss halt zwischen dem Motor und der Außenleiterspannung passen. Ich klemme den Motor immer so an, wie er auch "normal" ohne FU laufen würde an Drehstrom. Bislang war ich erst an einer 500 Volt Anlage, sonst sind es immer 400 Volt - (selbst mein aktueller Krankenhausneubau mit OP hat 400 Volt ) und auf diese 400 V Spannung stelle ich meinen FU auch immer ein.

230/400V => Stern 400/690V Dreieck.. Kleine Spannung, großer Strom und umgekehrt


Ich habe (hier?) mal einen Bericht gelesen, wo jemand einen Dreieck-Motor in Stern an einen FU bei 87hz geklemmt hatte zwecks besserer Effizienz... aber hab noch keinen Edel-Schrott gefunden, wo ich das mal ausprobieren könnte.

Ein normal in Dreieck an 400V laufender Motor hat ja in Stern auch nur 1/3 seiner Leistung...

Ansonsten kann ich euch mal eine eMail Adresse geben, der sollt es eigentlich wissen als Ober-Elektromaschinenbauer


----------



## EugenBH (4 Januar 2011)

*Antriebsdaten Motor Pumpe überfrequent*

Sorry, 

werde die konkreten Antriebdaten nächste Woche posten (hab noch Urlaub 
Es handelt sich aber um nen Asynchronmotor 230/380V , 60 Hz 
konkrete Antriebsleistung muss ich noch nachsehen...

@TorstenD2:
Angenommen Dein Netz schwankt um 10% (kann es übrigends laut EVU immer, von den Netzspannungen im Ausland will ich gar nicht reden).
Dann hast Du im schlechtesten Fall an Deinem Motor anstatt 380 V nur noch ca. 342 V bzw. 400V/360 V. Jetzt willst Du aber, dass Dein Motor auch bei 342V noch die geforderte Nennleistung (Druck, Drehzahl) bringt. Was tun ?
Fall 1: Motor generell leicht überdimensionieren,wird in der Regel oft so gemacht für ein Serienprodukt (Maschinenbau) aber teuer und in unserem Fall mit von der Netzspannung abhängigen unterschiedlichen Durchflüssen, was wir prozessbedingt nicht wollten.
Fall 2: Einsatz FU, Motor wird in Dreieck angeschlossen (Wicklungsspannung = 230 V) FU wird auf Eckfrequenz 60 Hz / 230 V eingestellt. D.h. Der Motor bekommt bei 60 Hz die 230V die er für sein Nennmoment braucht (eine wesentlich höhere Wicklungsspannung wäre für den Motor auch ungesund....)
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass bei weiterer Netzunterspannung (auch noch kleiner 342V der Motor immer noch genung Spannung abbekommt...).
Da unsere Pumpe sowieso auf Druck geregelt werden war ein FU onehin notwendig (damit hatten wir konstanten Systemdruck unabhängig von der Netzspannung).
Haben wir in der Industrie über viele Jahre so gemacht, hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass der FU den 1,7 fachen Strom gegenüber einem Motor in Sternschaltung können muss (teuer). 
So hab jetzt aber genug geschrieben - Danke erstmal für die bisherigen Antworten und die Anregungen (helmut  )
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2011)

EugenBH schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den Motor in Stern oder Dreieck verschaltet (für die 80 Hz) ?
> Wo habt Ihr den FU Eckpunkt hingelegt ?
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Eugen



Motor ganz normal im Stern.
Allerdings verwenden wir dafür Umrichter mit Vektor-Regelung und quadratischer Last-Kennlinie.
Ob diese Anwendung mit einfachen, billigen V/f-Umrichtern geht, glaube ich mal kaum.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Verpolt (5 Januar 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Was hast du immer mit der Stern oder Dreieck Verschaltung.
> 
> Das muss halt zwischen dem Motor und der Außenleiterspannung passen. Ich klemme den Motor immer so an, wie er auch "normal" ohne FU laufen würde an Drehstrom. Bislang war ich erst an einer 500 Volt Anlage, sonst sind es immer 400 Volt - (selbst mein aktueller Krankenhausneubau mit OP hat 400 Volt ) und auf diese 400 V Spannung stelle ich meinen FU auch immer ein.
> 
> ...



Anbei mal eine Beschreibung


----------

